# Must have meds for a beginner?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello people, I'm still relatively new to pigeons and was wondering what the basic must-have meds are for any small loft. I currently have four pair in the loft. Thank in advance!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. If you do a quick search for 'medicine cabinet' you will find prior trheads discussing this.

But for the short version:

1) a pair of general antibiotics: Amoxycillin/Clavamox/Augmentin for one, then something like Penicillin or Ampicillin for the other. 

2) An antibiotic for respiratory maladies: there are some good Doxycycline combo meds such as Respire, Tylodox, or Spiradox which cover the most common ones.

3) A apir of canker meds: Metronidazole, Ronidazole, Spartrix.

4) An anti coccidial : Appartex, Coximed (clazuril or diclazuril is the active ingredient)

5) NYSTATIN (for yeast infections or general intestinal health).

6) A good wormer or two: Ivermectin as one, then possibly a combination wormer (Mediworm or Ekto-Endo, for example).

7) An external topical, preferably non-oil based: HealX Soother or Avi Soother, for example.

8) A great thing would be an anti-inflammatory. Although children's liquid motrin or children's liquid advil can be used in a pinch, it isn't great for more than a few dosages/applications; a better alternative would be Metcam (also called Meloxicam). Thing is, it is a prescription drug here in US. It can be ordered online from a few suppliers in India, however (or it used to be available that way).

Something like that for starters. All are usually readily available at an online Pigeon supplier like Jedd's or Foys.....

Post some pics of your loft !!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to be very careful what you order. Although you may be able to find a few of the recommendations made at some pigeon supply places, often the medications don't contain enough of the drug to do a thing. Amoxicillin, for example, is available in 2.5 mg pills but that dose won't do a thing for a cure other than make the bacteria resistant. A 400 gram pigeon would need 20mg, two times a day which would be 8 pills each dose. The recommendations on the 2.5mg container are for 2 pills a day. It can be very confusing if you don't understand dosing.
Avoid any medication that has multi medications such as 3 in 1's, 4 in 1's, etc. They are a waste of money and don't work.

When you have a sick pigeon, it's always better to treat the bird individually rather than buy a product that goes into the water. The reason being, a sick pigeon may not be inclined to drink and if you treat individually, you know he'she is getting the right amount of medication. 
Avoid children's motrin. It is toxic to dogs, cats and birds. I called several vet's, on my resource list and asked specifically about using Children's Motrin, because it does continue to come up here and each said it's dangerous and would not give me a dosing recommendation.

One of the best investments you can make, is a heating pad that does not have an automatic shut off and a cage. Heating pads can be found on Amazon for under $15.00.If you notice a pigeon acting off, fluffed or thin...the best is to remove the pigeon from your loft bring them inside, put the bird on the heating pad with it set on the low setting. Offer food and water and monitor to see if the bird is eating and eliminating.

Just starting...this would be my recommendation.
Small cage for inside use

Heating pad that doesn't automatically shut off

Towels, 3-4

A kitchen scale that measures in gram weight...check Amazon
neosporin cream [ not ointment ]

Pepto Bismo...one drop down the throat most often stops vomiting

Applesauce for human babies...it will change the ph balance in the crop, if a pigeon has canker or sour crop

Avio med, for canker infections [Jedd's Pigeon Supply]

Coximed, for coccidia infections [Jedd's Pigeon Supply]

Medistatin, for yeast infection [Jedd's Pigeon Supply]

Parastop by Pantex, for bacterial infections [Global Pigeon Supply]

Moxidectin Plus by the Australian Pigeon Company, treats all worms, air sac mites and external parasites [google it to find a supplier]


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

-doxycycline or amoxicillinum for respiratory
-4 in 1 tablets if you don't have many birds or powder for bigger flock treatment
-ronidazole or metronidazole for canker
-"medpet" mediworm or "veta farm" wormout gel for worms as these treat all varieties of worms and specifically made for pigeons

Some may disagree with 4 in 1 or 3 in 1 but for mild cases or as a preventive medication, it works well. Canker and coccidiosis are your most common illness pigeons get. If you know specifically what your birds have, then obviously it is best to treat specifically for that illness. Also want o check on meds that you buy and see what the dosage is compared to others on market. Some meds like avio meds take a higher dosage even though they may seem cheaper to buy. I sell medication myself, and obviously look at these things for what I want to offer my customers as well as use myself on my own birds. There are many different distributors of medication in the U.S., and prices vary on same brand items as well as different meds that consist of exact formula make-up. It is good to have meds on hand in case you need them, but like everything, shouldn't be used extensively. Supplying viatmins/minerals in the water or in the form of pik stones to the birds weekly helps keep birds in top physical condition. You also find that opinions vary as greatly as the indiviual fliers who have pigeons. My opinions on this subject are based on my personal experience and the success I have had, as well as others who have more than their fair share of success racing/showing pigeons.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have to agree with Charis that the 4 in 1 or 3 in 1 meds are pretty worthless, and can also help the bacteria or parasite to build an immunity, and become stronger. Don't see how they could help _mild cases _, as by helping to build a resistance, it could easily become a not so mild case. How does one decide that their birds have a _mild case_ of an illness or parasite? To me, canker is canker mild or not, and salmonella or E-coli is the same. By not knocking it down quickly, the mild case goes into a dangerous case. You really need to buy specific meds for the different illness or parasites that might come up. It's well worth the investment.

And the Moxidectin Plus can be bought at Siegels.
Moxidectin Plus
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-worms.html


----------

